# final pains



## stopibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Recently I'v been having these pains in my stomic. At times I have these days to a week of pain. Probaly from being nervous. Latley for high school final exams. All I do is study and stress out over nothing, but a test. Most of the time I dont even feel nervous. Dose anyone feel this way at times.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

That's happened to me some...exams just finished yesterday. I never feel nervous, my IBS just gets worse.


----------



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

Mid terms have made me go out of control! My stomach was fine one day but when i got into the mid year exam I took Immodium. Hopefully after their over you'll be fine. Maybe your not nervous but stressing about them in the abck of your mind. Or you could be like me and worried about your stomach hurting during the exams which take two hours.


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sometimes I get random pains even when Im not too stressed. Its horrible because its unperdictable and they can last for hours even after taking medication. I feel so uncomfortable and cant conserntrate in lessons because im so distracted and in pain.


----------



## 22476 (Aug 30, 2005)

My IBS started when i had my first High School fianls. I'll never forget the first day i moved to the Hell of having IBS.


----------

